# Web-, EJB-Container - Application Server



## eclipse (5. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit J2EE insbesondere Servlets/JSP + EJBs.
Grundlagen sind da, möchte mich nur noch einbisschen vertiefen.

Habe Apache Tomcat 5.5.0 heruntergeladen und installiert. Die Servlets/JSP laufen auch wunderbar.
Nun nach mehreren Testläufen (Servlets/JSP) habe ich gelesen, dass der Tomcat Server nur ein Web Container für Servlets/JSP ist. D.h. er untersützt nicht die EJBs Komponenten. Um EJBs zum laufen zu bringen, benötigt man den sog. EJB Container. 

Habe dann den Sun Java System Application Server Platform Edition 8 installiert (siehe Sun J2EE Tutorial).
Da es sowohl einen Web- als auch einen EJB-Container hat. 

Die Definition bzw. Spezifikation eines Application Server, liegt nun, dass es einen Web- und EJB-Container unterstützen muss. Ist das korrekt?

Der Sun Java System Application Server Platform Edition 8 ist mir zu ressourcen-hungrig. Für eclipse IDE bleibt mir nicht mehr viel Speicherplatz übrig. Dafür hat es ein Paar nützliche Tools wie z.B. einen Deployment-Tool.

Tomcat 5.5.0 ist dagegen nicht so speicherhungrig wie das von Sun. Kann man den Tomcat Server beibringen, dass er auch EJBs unterstützt? Einen EJB-Container Plugin für Tomcat?

Oder ist der Tomcat Server nur für Servlets/JSP Seiten gedacht?

Welchen Application Server benutzt ihr den für Servlets/JSP + EJBs?


MfG
eclipse


----------



## foobar (6. Nov 2004)

Ich kann dir den Jboss empfehlen, da ist der Tomcat auch gleich mit dabei.


----------



## Oskar (6. Nov 2004)

Hallo foobar,

bisher verwende ich auch Jboss, bin aber mit dem Plugin von JBoss für Eclipse nicht so glücklich.
Was verwendest du zum Entwickeln ?

Grüße
Oskar


----------



## foobar (6. Nov 2004)

Ich verwende Eclipse mit diversen Plugins (Lomboz, XmlBuddy, Jboss-IDE etc.) und zum deployen verwende ich die Wunderwaffe Ant .


----------



## eclipse (6. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

nacher einer Recherche im Intenet, habe ich auch den JBoss AS gefunden.

Habe mir dann auch die Plugins Lomboz, XmlBuddy, Sysdeo installiert.

@foobar
Lomboz ist ja ein Plugin für diverse Server (Tomcat, JBoss, Weblogic, etc.). 
Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der JBoss-IDE im Vergleich zu Lomboz? 
(ausser dass Lomboz verschiedene Server anspricht)

Welches Plugin verwendest du mehr?

@all
Kennt jemand eine gute JBoss (4.0) Web-Seite, wo man workshops, Tutorials anschauen ggfs. downloaden kann?


MfG
eclipse


----------



## foobar (7. Nov 2004)

Ich verwende hauptsächlich Lomboz, damit kann man eine genze Menge machen z.b. Codegenerierung, Wizards etc.
Zu Jboss-Ide kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich es erst vor kurzem installiert habe und die meiste Zeit mit Lomboz arbeite.
Hier gibt es ein Tutorial zu Lomboz und Eclipse.


----------



## eclipse (7. Nov 2004)

Danke für den Link. Werd mir die Seite mal anschauen.


----------

